# Help! My baby is too heavy to hold for long!



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

The last couple weeks have been very difficult to hold DS. He's not quite 5 mos old and he weighs 25 lbs! Here's the problem. When I'm out running errands, I used to carry him in the sling, but now he's too much for me to hold after just a half hour or so (my shoulder hurts for 3 days afterward!). When I go grocery shopping, I usually sling him for about 45 minutes and this is getting to be too much now. Luckily he really likes the stroller (no flames, please, at this point it is a necessity!), but I can't get many things at the store while pushing a stroller and trying to hold a hand basket (Christmas shopping is going to be a nightmare!). He can't sit unassisted yet, so putting him in the cart wouldn't work.

So, what do you mamas with big babes do? I need help soon or my back and my arms are going to give out on me!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

have you tried as MT? that's what we use w/ 25# ds1.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a MT, but DS hates it and I'm not a fan either ... instead of having one sore shoulder, I have 2!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Are you getting a tight enough fit on the MT? It makes a huge difference on the comfort level and the security level of the babe. Could you try a wrap?


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

Same situation here. We use an Ergo w/back carry. It's WORTH the $!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I was thinking about asking for an Ergo for Christmas ... I've heard so many people who like them. Where's a good place to order them?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with the wrap suggestions.

Or, you could find a MT that has wide wrap like straps, that's what I use. When you have the straps spread out across your shoulders, it does wonders.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I was going to suggest an Ergo too. I love mine and so far I haven't been sore at all. My ds isn't 25 pounds but probably 17 or so, still not a lightweight.

I don't know the best ordering place - I just ordered mine directly from their site...
http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

I ordered directly from them. Fast, free shipping and the "returned" ones are like $72. (mine has 1 snap on hood that's broken, doesn't matter, there are a lot of snaps, so a big savings)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Babywearing, where you're sure to get some fabulous advice.


----------



## mcjessica (Oct 30, 2005)

nak... I agree with giving a wide-strapped MT or soft carrier a try. For my husband, the Ergo or Beco was preferable, and my go-to carrier is now the Beco. It changed my life!!


----------



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

I hear you on the sore shoulder. My ergo was the only thing that's kept me wearing my babe. Good weight distribution, padded shoulders.
Once you can do a back carry that makes a big difference too.

And if you want something a little prettier, the BEco carrier is great too.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yup, I'm on the ERGO bandwagon myself. Just sold one to a momma who has a 32lb one year old!







She has had nothing but praise for it









Hubby is a Chiropractor and he LOVES the ERGO and carries them in the office-- yay!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

i HAVE A 21 LB 6 mo old so i know the feeling, I get very sore carrying babe, not so bad w/ my wrap but she so heavy and the material is so stretchy that se sinks and get low fast. hoping for and ero for xmas


----------



## Marblesphx (Nov 18, 2006)

Ergo saved us too!

My DS is a thick guy as well and at 5 months I could no longer wear him in his sling for longer than a half hour.

Then I met my Ergo! LOVE it !! I wore him all day at the pumpkin farm- no problemo. I use it at the mall, grocery store, everywhere! It isn't pretty but boy I am a huge fan. My second fav is my Didy. It is really good at distributing weight too. I only like the Ergo slightly better b/c it is so easy and fast to put on..click- click and your off.

Looks like your little one needs and Ergo for Christmas- That is if you can wait that long..lol


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

It does sound like an soft structured carrier would work well with your big baby.

If you're not a fan of how the Ergo looks (solid color), try the Beco Baby Carrier. They are so comfy and come in beautiful fabrics.

Check out www.sobebabies.com. Ellen sells a couple of different structured carriers including the Beco, Ergo, Yamo and I think the Patapum. She is very knowledgeable. And I think she is having a sale on the Becos for Black Friday!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I had a very similar problem with DS--21lbs at 6 mos., super-tall, very, very solid, and very particular about everything, especially how he likes to be carried!







He loves to face outward and look at the world, so the mei tai didn't work, and he does not (yet) like to be carried on my back, so the Ergo didn't work for us either. I got an Ellaroo Mei Hip and I love it. It allows me to do a hip carry with extra support and he's happy, comfortable and can look around.







The other thing that worked for us as a last resort was to bring the infant car seat/carrier along to the store (he hasn't fit in it for use as a car seat since he was 7 weeks old!) and snap it into the front of the cart's seat area. We prefer to carry him, though. Good luck!


----------



## greenlace (May 23, 2005)

my dd is only 15# (10 mo), but i am petite and have back/neck/shoulder pain. the ERGO IS A LIFESAVER!!! i can do all sorts of things i wasn't able to with the maya wrap!!!


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Just curious...can he sit up yet?? My son was a big baby, too, although not QUITE as big as yours.

He was 21.5 lbs. @ 5 months, but he could sit up independently, so I would put him in the cart for part of the time, sling him for part of the time (he never liked the sling until I could hip-carry him), and now that he's older, he also walks for part of the time.

That way, I'm not carrying him for long periods of time.

For the cart, I got a Sani-shopper, which I love! I use a pouch sling.

Just a side note, though....I have recently been using the sling on top of my winter coat, and the extra padding makes SUCH a difference! So, next time, I think I will try a padded sling. I think it would really help for big babies!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Do you nurse? I am assuming you do....?

I would always get sore when ds needed to nurse. I also have shoulder/neck pains though, so I feel ya!

First off, your ds will most likely thin out a bit in the next few months. So don't give up completely on the pouch!Just make sure you get a good fit. If the sling is too big, pain will ensue. If it is not folded out, or spread evenly across the shoulder, you will feel pain. I still can carry ds 21/2 in a pouch sling, but I built up the muscles over the course of 4 years. SO it is possible, but takes perseverance. I love pouches.

A couple questions:

How long have you been babywearing?
How does your sling fit?

I can't personally use a back carrier for long with ds's weight as I have built up the muscles for front/side carry, and the back carry hurts my shoulders and neck. But I would suggest a mei tei or ergo if you want to go that route. Otherwise, if we can determine if your sling fits correctly, that may help you a lot


----------

